# 7 Days In The Dark: Time Is Running Out For Teenage Soccer Team



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 30, 2018)

Around 1 p.m. last Saturday, the weather was clear when Prajak Sutham, 14, Pipat Bhodi, 15, and some of their soccer teammates chained their bikes to a rail, hooked their backpacks over their shoulders, and hiked into Tham Luang Nang Non cave in the mountains of northern Thailand.

The 12 boys, members of the Wild Boars soccer team, and their 25-year-old coach, had explored inside the cave before.
Popular with tourists, it's a place locals know well. For the first kilometer (0.6 miles) or so inside the cavernous entrance, limestone rock formations hug high ceilings, creating an almost amphitheater-like atmosphere.






Members of the Wild Boars soccer team pose for a group photo earlier this month.
Deeper inside, the passages narrow into places the locals warn it's not safe to go.
For reasons unknown, the boys and their coach ventured on, deeper into the cave network, past signs that warn people not to enter during the rainy season, which usually begins in July.
They forged ahead as the ceilings dropped and the pathways contracted. They'd clocked three kilometers (1.8 miles) by the time they reached a fork in the passageway. To the left, a longer trek, but an exit point at the end.
To the right, higher ground, where a chimney-like chute made of rock jutting straight up out of the mountain was the only way out. 
They took off their backpacks and their shoes. Outside, it began to rain.





A pair of soccer shoes left at the entrance of the Tham Luang Nang Non caves.


It was hours later that a ranger from the national park in Chiang Rai Province alerted authorities, when he noticed the bikes still chained up after the park had closed. Search and rescue efforts began soon after.
The boys, aged between 11 and 16, and their coach, have now been missing for a week. Emergency services working frantically to find them have spent the past few days dropping food down holes they find in the jungle-covered mountain in the hope it connects with the caves below.
Volunteers help pump water out of the cave entrance. Search and rescue teams from the US military have arrived at the Thai government's request to help with the effort, along with British underwater cave experts.
Thai Navy Seals with diving gear have swum some five kilometers (3 miles) into the pitch-black passageways to try to find the boys and returned without a sense of where they might be. There's not been a sound from the missing boys all this time.
Their families are frantic.

"When I saw his bike parked inside the cave (entrance) my tears just dropped," said Pipat's father Pinyo Bhodi. "I was desperate to find my son."
In the vigils that have grown with every day of fruitless searches, families and friends have prayed, made offerings, and held fast to the possibility of signs of life. Some, enduring the torture of such a long, silent wait, have collapsed in the mud with exhaustion, and been sent to hospital.


"I feel I have just lost my heart when I found his bag, mobile phone and his shoes," said Prajak Sutham's father Sudsakorn. "But all I can do is wait."
The boys are close to each other and their coach, said Noppadon Kanthawong, one parent whose son plays on the team, but who'd decided to skip Saturday's cave trip.
"He would be there at the field waiting for the kids to show up after school," he told CNN. "It's a great way to keep healthy, away from screens, and have friends. I can tell that they are very close to each other," Noppadon said.
Noppadon and his son huddled with other teammates at the entrance to the cave, waiting for any word on the rest of the Wild Boars team.





Thai soldiers walk out of the entrance to the Tham Luang Nang Non cave, Friday, June 29.
Meanwhile, the rain continued to beat down, preventing helicopters from searching for possible hidden entry points, and drones from sweeping the 10 kilometers (6 miles) stretch looking for heat signatures. Small channels within the cave system have also limited the use of underwater vehicles.
Even as workers pumped water and mud out of the cave, the rain persisted, complicating efforts. Vernon Unsworth, a British caver and longtime resident in Chiang Rai, who has explored the cave before, told CNN water was the greatest danger.
"Physically, it's not a hard cave, it's just very long and it has big passages, small passages," he said. "It's not difficult but if the children have gone in too far then the floodwaters from the far end will be coming through. With the rain, it's not making it any easier."


He added that oxgyen levels in the cave would be dangerous if the flow of air was incapacitated by rising water levels.





Buddhist followers pray at the entrance of Tham Luang Nang Non caves in the hope of finding the boys alive.
On Friday, Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha visited the rescue site, where some 840 soldiers, 90 members of a special forces unit, four helicopters, excavators and disaster relief equipment have been dedicated to the rescue effort.
Thailand's energy ministry said it would supply drills for an operation focused on creating cavities in the side of the mountain to try to locate the team. The environment ministry said it would donate x-ray machines for scanning purposes.
On Friday morning, workers said a narrow opening in the hills above the cave might be a potential access point.
British cave experts entered the natural chimney Friday morning and managed to descend to a depth of about 20 meters (65 feet). Rescuers believe dropping in from above is a more promising option to reach the tunnels because it is not blocked by floodwaters.





Thai officials plan over a map of the Tham Luang Nang Non caves.
Water pumps, brought from the capital of Bangkok and designed to alleviate major flooding in the city, have been working relentlessly to ease water levels inside the passageways.
Chiang Rai Governor Narongsak Osotthanakorn told CNN the heavy duty water pumps have made a difference, but the rain continues to be a significant factor.


"We are in the rainy season, but the amount of rain we are facing is very unusual. It rained (on June 27) from 8 p.m. until 1 a.m. Our teams who were working inside the cave had to withdraw to the mouth of the cave," he said. "We just can't fight with the water."
He told a news conference Saturday that Thai agencies had lessons to learn from the rescue effort, which is a first of its kind for the country. Meanwhile, military personnel performed evacuation drills -- carrying people on gurneys out of the cave to ambulances -- so as to be ready in the event search teams find the boys and their coach.
It's not the first time people have disappeared inside the cave for an extended period of time -- and survived.





Thai soldiers relay electric cable deep into the entrance of the Tham Luang Nang Non cave network.
According to unconfirmed local news reports, a former village headman in the area of Tham Luang said that in 1974, a group of foreign hikers had become trapped in the same cave for seven days. However conditions then were dry.
Narongsak was still hopeful that even after seven days, with so many elements against them, the boys and their coach will survive.
"We have hope they are alive," he said. "If you asked me if they are alive, I would say we have hope."
Pipat Bhodi had a birthday last Sunday. His father Pinyo told CNN that the family had planned a surprise party for Pipat. A cake for the birthday boy remains untouched.
"We need a miracle," Pipat's father Pinyo said. "I want him back."


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 30, 2018)

Oops I forgot we have a news forum now. Mods, can you move it?


----------



## Kanky (Jun 30, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Friday, Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha visited the rescue site, where some 840 soldiers, 90 members of a special forces unit, four helicopters, excavators and disaster relief equipment have been dedicated to the rescue effort.



 All these people, all this trouble because some people ignore signs and won’t follow simple directions.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 30, 2018)

Good Lord!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 30, 2018)

I hope the children are found safe!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 1, 2018)

Please find them.  This is just crazy and so preventable. Sheesh.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 2, 2018)

They were found safe! I’m getting my car inspected and saw the headline on the TV.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 2, 2018)

Miracle...


----------



## Kanky (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank goodness! Bet they will mind the signs next time.


----------



## nysister (Jul 2, 2018)

I was so happy to hear they were found safely. Now hopefully they can get them out soon and reunited with their families.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/thailand-cave-rescue/h_4fef02d1cab69133f201d9e0d3577356

So happy they were found! Reports are saying that it’s going to be a big job to get them out, but at least they are safe and getting medical attention.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 3, 2018)

I just read an article that said it may take months before they can get them out 



https://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewchampion/thailand-soccer-team-cave?utm_term=.ikV2lgryym#.ikV2lgryym


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 3, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> I just read an article that said it may take months before they can get them out
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewchampion/thailand-soccer-team-cave?utm_term=.ikV2lgryym#.ikV2lgryym




I just saw that too!!! Those poor kids and their parents!!! I am praying they mean another four hours or days not months!


----------



## FriscoGirl (Jul 3, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I just saw that too!!! Those poor kids and their parents!!! I am praying they mean another four hours or days not months!



I just saw an update on CNN that the Navy’s seal Divers (with their hours of expertise) struggled to get to the kids who most don’t know how to swim. The kids are so far down and the terrain has changed due to the monsoon that it could take them months to remove them all safely. 

The Navy Seal that was being interviewed suggested that a DAM and built and have the kids walk out they way they walked in.

At least they’re getting medical attention, oxygen and food to them ASAP.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 3, 2018)

FriscoGirl said:


> I just saw an update on CNN that the Navy’s seal Divers (with their hours of expertise) struggled to get to the kids who most don’t know how to swim. The kids are so far down and the terrain has changed due to the monsoon that it could take them months to remove them all safely.
> 
> The Navy Seal that was being interviewed suggested that a DAM and built and have the kids walk out they way they walked in.
> 
> At least they’re getting medical attention, oxygen and food to them ASAP.





This coach needs to be charged with child endangerment, they had to know that water was a danger and an issue prior to taking this so called adventure. 

I know when you’re young you feel invincible but still, this is all so incredibly stupid.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Jul 3, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> This coach needs to be charged with child endangerment, they had to know that water was a danger and an issue prior to taking this so called adventure.
> 
> I know when you’re young you feel invincible but still, this is all so incredibly stupid.



I hear your point!! They diffently went on the notation of “hey we’ve done this before...” I’m certain none of them knew a Monsoon was approaching and/or how servere the rains would be.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 3, 2018)

The issue is it's wet season. two divers have volunteered to stay with them and ferry supplies while they work to get them out. A big issue is the kids are weak and can't swim so them learning to dive is likely not possible.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 3, 2018)

Just reading this makes me anxious. They're a mile and a half in, and if they were to try and swim out it would be dark and there's a possibility they could panic and drown. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 3, 2018)

Can someone create an airtight air bubble pod type thingy big enough to hold a boy? Then, the divers could pull them through the channels one by one.

Or maybe they can get a drill like they use for oil mining and drill down deep away from the boys so that the water will drain into the hole and the water level in the cave will go down?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 3, 2018)

Ok I went down the rabbit hole reading about this case. If you come across the name John Jones or Nutty Putty, don't Google it. It's 10x worse than this story.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 3, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Ok I went down the rabbit hole reading about this case. If you come across the name John Jones or Nutty Putty, don't Google it. It's 10x worse than this story.




I couldn’t resist 


Good lord, that poor man but why oh why would he decide to go off and explore on his own!???


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 3, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> I couldn’t resist
> 
> 
> Good lord, that poor man but why oh why would he decide to go off and explore on his own!???



Did you see the diagram of his position? Apparently there are also pics floating around of his body 

Dude had a toddler and a pregnant wife at the time. What on Earth is the appeal of spelunking? And yes, why wander off by yourself?


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Just reading this makes me anxious. They're a mile and a half in, and if they were to try and swim out it would be dark and there's a possibility they could panic and drown. I can't even imagine.


I'm trying to read more but how the heck did they get that far down?? Why did the coach not stop them? I'm assuming the climbed through before the monsoon started?


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Did you see the diagram of his position? Apparently there are also pics floating around of his body
> 
> Dude had a toddler and a pregnant wife at the time. What on Earth is the appeal of spelunking? And yes, why wander off by yourself?


After watching that movie about the spelunkers getting ate up by monsters I knew it wasn't for me. I havr no desire to go in a cave.


----------



## Nat1984 (Jul 4, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> I'm trying to read more but how the heck did they get that far down?? Why did the coach not stop them? I'm assuming the climbed through before the monsoon started?


According to the articles I’ve read they ended up that far inside the caves due to the sudden downpour of rain - they were trying to find higher ground. There are signs saying not to go into the caves from July onwards due to Monsoon season, but because they were in June they thought it would be ok. 

I agree the coach could have exercised better judgement, but he kept those boys together, alive and sane for 10 days in the pitch black so I think he should get credit for that.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 4, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Did you see the diagram of his position? Apparently there are also pics floating around of his body
> 
> Dude had a toddler and a pregnant wife at the time. What on Earth is the appeal of spelunking? And yes, why wander off by yourself?




Oh lord no.....let me go find it 


ETA- OMG I just saw , normally I would have very little sympathy for stupidity but that seems like a truly terrible way to die. The diagram gave me instant anxiety, poor guy 

 I cannot imagine what his poor wife went through. The thought of my loved one being left to just rot would be more than I could bear


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 4, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> This coach needs to be charged with child endangerment, they had to know that water was a danger and an issue prior to taking this so called adventure.
> 
> I know when you’re young you feel invincible but still, this is all so incredibly stupid.


The coach is a 25 year old man, prime age for doing foolish risk taking. There were supposedly signs posted to not go beyond a certain point and it was someone’s idea to go beyond. I’m hoping it wasn’t the coach’s, but I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Did you see the diagram of his position? Apparently there are also pics floating around of his body
> 
> Dude had a toddler and a pregnant wife at the time. What on Earth is the appeal of spelunking? And yes, why wander off by yourself?


I remember when that happened. That story stayed with me a long time. I have an irrational fear of any type of caving activity because of that. The sperlunking community was not happy with the decision to seal the entrance permanently. I believe this  guy was the 2nd to die in that cave system. These people really are nuts to want to keep it open, especially knowing his body was left behind.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 6, 2018)

omg I read about the nutty putty dude. the cave basically swallowed him up. awful. 

Bad news one of the rescuers died from lack of oxygen. They are working hard to get the air pipe installed. Elon Musk is said to have offered digging equipment..As they are trying yo find an alternative way to get them out.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 6, 2018)

I made the mistake of downloading and watching the dramatization of the Nutty Putty guys story. Called The Last Descent. O Em Gee. 

I could barely watch the early scenes when he was squeezing into the cave tunnels.   I can’t believe that this is an actual sport


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 6, 2018)

Peppermynt said:


> I made the mistake of downloading and watching the dramatization of the Nutty Putty guys story. Called The Last Descent. O Em Gee.
> 
> I could barely watch the early scenes when he was squeezing into the cave tunnels.   I can’t believe that this is an actual sport


i felt sick when I was reading his moments before getting stuck. basically he inhaled to go deeper and when he went moved down the turn he exhaled and got stuck. Then for him to be stuck upside down. Why would anyone want to go into q space that small. 

I don't thibk these kids did anything that extreme. They basically walked in. There problem is they went in too close to rainy season and can't swim out.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 6, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> i felt sick when I was reading his moments before getting stuck. basically he inhaled to go deeper and when he went moved down the turn he exhaled and got stuck. Then for him to be stuck upside down. Why would anyone want to go into q space that small.
> 
> I don't thibk these kids did anything that extreme. They basically walked in. There problem is they went in too close to rainy season and can't swim out.



I felt sick watching it too. Especially knowing how it ends up. I’ve never felt super claustrophobic before, but watching it was seriously disturbing. I felt so incredibly panicked for him that I had to pause it and come back in a few minutes. 

I suspect the boys squeezed through a couple tight spots too though. Nothing that was like what Nutty dude did, but just looking at some of the pictures makes me think they may have. Their miscalculation was going further given it is rainy season. Or rather their coach’s miscalculation because this was completely his fault.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 6, 2018)

I understand people blaming the coach but wouldn't he have gotten permission from the parents? Not one of parents, locals, teachers, friends mentioned the rainy season/weather forecast? I think they all genuinely thought that they had more time since the rain season starts in July. 

I feel terrible for the rescue worker who died.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 6, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> I don't thibk these kids did anything that extreme. They basically walked in.


If you look at the diagram of the path, there are at least two spots where they probably needed to crawl to get through.  They're saying that some spots are so tight that it won't be possible for them to pass through wearing a scuba tank.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2018)

This is too much.

"As the New York Times reports, oxygen is starting run out in the alcove where they are located. “The oxygen level in the boys’ cavern is about 15 percent and decreasing,” the Times reports.

The air you and I are comfortably breathing contains around 21 percent oxygen. Dipping below 16 percent is like the equivalent of climbing a tall mountain.

The oxygen in the cave is depleted because the area where the kids are trapped does not seem to be receiving much ventilation from the surface. Which means every breath they breathe in, and every breath their rescuers breathe in, strips a tiny about of oxygen from their environment. And every exhalation also increases the amount of carbon dioxide in the environment, which too, over some time, can make it harder to breathe."

https://www.vox.com/science-and-hea...soccer-team-cave-rescue-oxygen-medical-health


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 6, 2018)

This is so scary and I am not googling the other story


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 6, 2018)

Lawd it seems as though if it’s not one thing then it’s another


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m claustrophobic so I don’t know why I googled the other story.  Just absolutely terrible.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can someone who's already been sufficiently traumatized by this Nutty Puddy story share a G rated version of it?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Can someone who's already been sufficiently traumatized by this Nutty Puddy story share a G rated version of it?



A young white doctor went spelunking with friends and got stuck between some rocks in a cave. They couldn't get him out and he died leaving behind his pregnant wife and toddler. His body is still in there. The other details:



Spoiler



He got stuck upside down. He was like that for something like 18 hours. They thought about breaking his legs to unwedge him but they didn't want him to go into shock. I got anxious and skimmed so I don't know the particulars but they finally got him unwedged a with a cable I think but then he fell back in and got wedged even further. He eventually suffocated. His wife got to talk to him before he died.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 6, 2018)

One of the Navy divers died trying to rescue the boys. I feel like crying when I hear these updates. 
Their parents must be really scared. They are drilling holes, and are hoping to get them that way.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 6, 2018)

The nutty putty guy had a movie made about his situation, I see. I’ve never heard of him. It’s sad that he threw his life away like that. Who goes off by themselves in a cave like that?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 6, 2018)

Queenie said:


> One of the Navy divers died trying to rescue the boys. I feel like crying when I hear these updates.
> Their parents must be really scared. They are drilling holes, and are hoping to get them that way.


Aww man that is so sad!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 6, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> If you look at the diagram of the path, there are at least two spots where they probably needed to crawl to get through.  They're saying that some spots are so tight that it won't be possible for them to pass through wearing a scuba tank.


Look at this makes me so panicky!!


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> A young white doctor went spelunking with friends and got stuck between some rocks in a cave. They couldn't get him out and he died leaving behind his pregnant wife and toddler. His body is still in there.


Thanks!  I saw "Nutty Puddy" and thought it was going to be a dirty story.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 7, 2018)

There is more rain coming...



> Dark clouds drift ominously overhead. Weather forecasters predict heavy rains Saturday evening and throughout the week.
> The chamber in which the boys are located is no longer thought safe. Even if they are given enough food to wait out the rainy season, there is no guarantee that the ledge they are sitting on will not be submerged.
> There are no easy decisions. But with the flood waters expected to rise in the coming days, a decision will have to be made soon.
> "The teams there will have a tipping point where they have to make that call to bring them out. To leave them there would almost certainly result in them drowning," said one British mining engineer and experienced cave diver, who did not wish to be named due to the sensitivity of the subject.
> ...


----------



## momi (Jul 7, 2018)

These boys need a miracle!  DD and I prayed fervently in the car yesterday for them and the coach- Lord make a way out of no way!  

I cannot imagine how they must be feeling trapped in that cave - it's heart wrenching!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 7, 2018)

They have to get those boys out soon. experienced divers are reporting feeling faint when they go in there which means the oxygen is decreasing. I read they plan a rescue attempt in the next 3 or 4 days. I will continue praying for them.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 7, 2018)

Can they pump oxygen in there?!!


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 7, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> Can they pump oxygen in there?!!




Elon Musk had an interesting idea on how to do it, hopefully the team he sent down there can make it happen


----------



## michelle81 (Jul 7, 2018)

Link to live stream of the area, lots of activity going on so hopefully they will get them out soon.

https://abcnews.go.com/Live

Won't let me embed since it's live. Click on the link then the video in the bottom left corner.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 8, 2018)

I just saw on the news they are moving the media back. Please let them all get out safely!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

Divers have moved in and are going to escort the boys out one by one.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

Two boys have been brought out!

https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...ave-rescue-operation-divers-trapped-boys-live

Edit: Actualy I’m seeing that there’s some conflict on whether they are out or not.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 8, 2018)

hey y'all I can't embed. don't know how. Rescue efforts have been underway for a few hours. 19 divers went in the cave. that's likely why they had the media move. I pray all who went in come out alive and healthy


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Here's a more recent, detailed image of the path they need to take to get these boys back.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

*Thai Navy SEAL says 4 members of soccer team are out of the cave*



The Thai Navy SEAL official Facebook page reports that four members of the Wild Boar soccer team are out of the cave. 

A U.S. official briefed on the operation also confirmed to CNN that four boys were safely out of the cave.

Earlier a rescuer told CNN he had seen at least three.

This comes several hours after a team of 13 international cave diving experts and five Thai Navy SEALs entered the cave to begin the treacherous attempt to accompany the boys one by one through the flooded, narrow tunnels


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 8, 2018)

So they are having the boys dive? I thought that was the riskiest option? I hope everyone makes it out alive. Im shocked they couldn’t come up wit any other rescue plan.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 8, 2018)

So Orange blot ain't said diddly squat, and now he wants to tweet think he can take credit for this, now it looks like it is going to be successful...

It's an international team trying to get the boys out...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> So they are having the boys dive? I thought that was the riskiest option? I hope everyone makes it out alive. Im shocked they couldn’t come up wit any other rescue plan.


I think time was the biggest factor. It’s about to start raining again which will be disastrous


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 8, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> So Orange blot ain't said diddly squat, and now he wants to tweet think he can take credit for this, now it looks like it is going to be successful...
> 
> It's an international team trying to get the boys out...



What did he tweet?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

@Kiowa i saw that


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 8, 2018)

it's been reported that 6 have gotten out


----------



## SoniT (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm glad that the boys are being rescued! I pray that they all make it out safely.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Source*
*Thai cave rescue: Four boys freed but rest must wait*

The operation to free 12 boys and their coach trapped in a cave in northern Thailand is running "smoothly", the head of the operation says. 

Four boys have been brought above ground so far in good health, rescuers say. 

The mission has now been paused for at least 10 hours as air tanks need to be replaced.

Rescuers decided to go ahead with the hazardous operation on Sunday because of fears of rising waters.

The next phase would begin on Monday morning, after relaying "all of the air tanks and all systems along the way", Chiang Rai Governor Narongsak Osottanakorn said.

He corrected earlier reports that said six boys had been freed.

Divers have been guiding the boys through darkness and submerged passageways towards the mouth of the Tham Luang cave system. They have reportedly been able to make the last part on foot.

Rescuers took advantage of a break in the rain to launch the mission much earlier than originally expected.

The first phase has also been conducted much faster than officials had predicted.

The group and their families had all given their agreement that they should be moved as soon as possible, said Mr Narongsak.

*What is happening at the cave?*
A team of 90 expert divers - 40 from Thailand and 50 from overseas - has been working in the cave system.

The BBC's Dan Johnson, who is at the scene, said doctors went to assess the boys on Saturday and decided on a priority list, sending the weakest out first.

Getting to and from where the boys are has been an exhausting round trip, even for the experienced divers.

The process includes a mixture of walking, wading, climbing and diving - all in complete darkness - along guide ropes already in place.

Wearing full-face masks, which are easier for novice divers than traditional respirators, each boy is being accompanied by two divers, who also carry his air supply.






The toughest section is about halfway out at a section named "T-Junction", which is so tight the divers have to take off their air tanks to get through.

Beyond that a cavern - called Chamber 3 - has been turned into a forward base for the divers.

There the boys can rest before making the last, easier walk out to the entrance. They are then taken to hospital in Chiang Rai.

In an indication of how dangerous the journey can be, a former Thai navy diver died in the caves earlier this week. Saman Gunan was returning from a mission to provide the group with air tanks.

He lost consciousness and could not be revived. His colleagues said they would "not let the sacrifice of our friend go to waste".


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> *Source*
> *Thai cave rescue: Four boys freed but rest must wait*
> 
> The operation to free 12 boys and their coach trapped in a cave in northern Thailand is running "smoothly", the head of the operation says.
> ...


Whew!!! If my child was down there I’d have to be put in the hospital. I dont know if I could handle it .I can barely handle it now! I hope they can get the rest out in time.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 8, 2018)

I wonder how they chose who would go first. I wonder if its those that could swim or by age or what


----------



## Nat1984 (Jul 8, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> I wonder how they chose who would go first. I wonder if its those that could swim or by age or what


They’ve said on the news it was according to physical health - those deemed the weakest/most fragile by the doctors were rescued first. I just hope the remaining boys and the coach (and all the rescuers) get out ok as well


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nat1984 said:


> They’ve said on the news it was according to physical health - those deemed the weakest/most fragile by the doctors were rescued first. I just hope the remaining boys and the coach (and all the rescuers) get out ok as well


So new doctors went down there too? Then you gotta worry about getting them out as well. I pray everyone can escape safely.


----------



## Nat1984 (Jul 8, 2018)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> So new doctors went down there too? Then you gotta worry about getting them out as well. I pray everyone can escape safely.


An Australian doctor went down there Saturday night to assess the health of the boys and to determine whether the group was healthy enough to attempt the dive out today and, if the answer was yes, the order in which they should be sent out depending on their health. I’ve read that the 11 yr old was one of the first ones rescued.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2018)

Nat1984 said:


> An Australian doctor went down there Saturday night to assess the health of the boys and to determine whether the group was healthy enough to attempt the dive out today and, if the answer was yes, the order in which they should be sent out depending on their health. I’ve read that the 11 yr old was one of the first ones rescued.


Bless the 11 year old. I read all he wanted was the fried chicken he was supposed to have for dinner that night they disappeared. My son is 11 and dinner is his life so this was especially touching for me


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm sure our prayers for this one are being heard ladies. They're up to #5 and they seem to make better time with each rescue!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 9, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> Elon Musk had an interesting idea on how to do it, hopefully the team he sent down there can make it happen


I just saw Musk’s tweet.  He and his team have been working on a “kid-sized submarine” pod.  It looks soooo small.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 9, 2018)

^^^Yeah I dont know about that. They said there’s a space so tight that the divers have to take off their o2 tanks just to get through. Would that sub get through, I wonder? I see that it has a little tank on the side. 

I also wonder if some of the kids would start freaking out in that tiny little space. What if it started leaking? To start drowning in a tiny little submarine coffin? 

Kudos to him for trying though. I bet this might even be useful in the future even if they dont end up using it.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah that sub might work in larger tunnels but the fact that they need 2 people per boy to facilitate maneuvering bodies and tanks through the flooded tunnels makes me think the submarine wouldn't work. 

Let's hope they get everyone out in the next 24 hrs. 
I was moved to tears reading some of the notes that were sent to their families. The coach is beside himself and completely apologetic for what is happening. They just wanna eat! They down there dreaming bout BbQ pork and what not! I hope they feast for days to celebrate their return.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 9, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> ^^^Yeah I dont know about that. They said there’s a space so tight that the divers have to take off their o2 tanks just to get through. Would that sub get through, I wonder? I see that it has a little tank on the side.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the kids would start freaking out in that tiny little space. What if it started leaking? To start drowning in a tiny little submarine coffin?
> 
> Kudos to him for trying though. I bet this might even be useful in the future even if they dont end up using it.



I legit felt panicked just looking at that thing.  But yeah it could work for someone someday so I'm glad he's working on it.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 9, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/asia/thai-cave-rescue-intl/index.html

8 boys are out!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 9, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/asia/thai-cave-rescue-intl/index.html
> 
> 8 boys are out!


Praise God!! Continued prayers for the rescue operations!!! I appreciate that they seem to be conservative with their efforts. the divers doing these rescues are amazing!!


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow!!! 8?? Thats amazing. Very good news!


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 9, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Yeah that sub might work in larger tunnels but the fact that they need 2 people per boy to facilitate maneuvering bodies and tanks through the flooded tunnels makes me think the submarine wouldn't work.


Yeah, I don't know how how that would work in this scenario.  They have to get through some pretty tights spots, so it doesn't seem like being encased in metal would work.  Frankly it could make a bad situation worse.


----------



## Lute (Jul 9, 2018)

Happy that the boys are getting out but I'm still very said about the Thai Navy Seal that passed away though.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 9, 2018)

God bless all the professional and military divers involved. From Finland to Thailand, divers the world over came out for one mission. I have a newfound respect for them, and I suspect they will make a documentary or movie out of this.

So 4 boys and the coach are left?


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 10, 2018)

Everyone is out now...Thank God..


----------



## Rsgal (Jul 10, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> Everyone is out now...Thank God..


Hallelujah!! Thank God.. i was really praying for a safe rescue and i know many others were too.
Those poor children will be traumatised for the longest.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 10, 2018)

Ain't God good?? Hallelujah!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yaaasss!! Thank you God.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank goodness!! This story had a near miraculous outcome. From finding the team alive after all that time, to being able to get everyone out in such short time constraints. The poor diver who died at least didnt die in vain.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jesus, Allah and Buddha was looking out for this soccer team. I’m glad they are all safe.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 10, 2018)

So many things could have gone wrong. The boys, coach, and rescue team faced challenge after challenge. The parents and families must have been terrified. But through it all, no one gave up faith or hope. 

These boys couldn't swim, they had never dived before, drilling was going to take too long / had a lot of risk, the rains were coming in too fast to wait it out. But no one stopped trying or said the boys couldn't be saved. Just teaching the boys to breath with the mask and not be afraid or panic speaks volumes about the divers' training and soft skills.

I could not be happier that they all survived.  I am sad that a diver lost his life. I hope his family finds peace in his heroism in the rescue mission.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 10, 2018)

I just dont understand why anyone would go into a cave like that? I watched last descent too and its apparent he had to squeeze and wriggle into small spaces to get to an even smaller space that ultimately became his grave. Why were these kids allowed to do this????


----------

